# Round 1 / Game 1: Dallas Mavericks @ New Orleans Hornets



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Dallas Mavericks (7) [51-31] @ New Orleans Hornets (2) [56-26] *

Saturday, April 19 2008 | New Orleans, Louisiana | New Orleans Arena | 7:00 pm ET | 
| *TV*: ESPN | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3


*Schedule*

Game 1: @ New Orleans 
Game 2: @ New Orleans
Game 3: @ Dallas
Game 4: @ Dallas
Game 5*: @ New Orleans
Game 6*: @ Dallas
Game 7*: @ New Orleans


*Starting Lineups*





































*Chris Paul - Morris Peterson - Peja Stojakovic - David West - Tyson Chandler*

*vs.*





































*Jason Kidd - Jerry Stackhouse - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - Erick Dampier*


*Coaches, Benches & IR*









*Byron Scott*



















































*Bonzi Wells - Jannero Pargo - Mike James - Julian Wright - Ryan Bowen - Hilton Armstrong - Melvin Ely*
















*Rasual Butler - Chris Andersen*

*vs.*









*Avery Johnson*



















































*Jason Terry - Brandon Bass - Devean George - Tyronn Lue - Eddie Jones - Malik Allen - Juwan Howard*























*Antoine Wright - Jamaal Magloire - JJ Barea*


Team comparisons
​


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh... just out of curiosity, how much are the mavs fans appreciating the bobby jackson trade now?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Why should we ? Bonzi Wells is no playoff slouch.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Who gets rattled? I think that's what it comes down to...is our track record that good in that department? :whistling:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Not Saturdayyy! Why not Sundayy? Prom is on Saturday and since the game starts at six... Ahhhh Nooo. Good luck, guys. I'm not gonna see this game, or the next because I have to work Tuesday night. My life as a Mavs fan sucks.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> Not Saturdayyy! Why not Sundayy? Prom is on Saturday and since the game starts at six... Ahhhh Nooo. Good luck, guys. I'm not gonna see this game, or the next because I have to work Tuesday night. My life as a Mavs fan sucks.


You can always skip prom....


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

first round: Mavs Vs. Hornets. Hornets win - 4 games to 2..haha....No I actually think Mavs will lose


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

ChadWick said:


> first round: Mavs Vs. Hornets. Hornets win - 4 games to 2..haha....No I actually think Mavs will lose


When did they let 13 year olds start posting in our forum?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> When did they let 13 year olds start posting in our forum?


I thought perhaps he would learn by association...


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You can always skip prom....


I could, but it's my senior year, and I couldn't go last year... or the year before. I also like to get formally dressed every once in a while. I'll have someone text me through out the night. Besides, if I skip it, I'd let my date down... a lot.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> I could, but it's my senior year, and I couldn't go last year... or the year before. I also like to get formally dressed every once in a while. I'll have someone text me through out the night. Besides, if I skip it, I'd let my date down... a lot.


Are you more willing to let your TEAM down or this date that you probably won't remember in 10 years?

Remember, there is no "I" in TEAM.




:lol: :lol: Have a great time at the prom!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

If he really cares about you he would take you somewhere and you could watch the game together. :whistling:

Oh, and you could dress fancy if you wanted.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Haha, thanks guys. I think I might be able to see part of the game at the restaurant that we are going to. Or at least I better...:curse:

...Or there will be a problem


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Have fun Jet.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We are not gonna win taking 9 jumpshots out of the first 10 shots.


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow did anyone else just see that dunk by Bass?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

That was sick.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Very good first half, let's see if they can keep the aggressiveness and intensity.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> Very good first half, let's see if they can keep the aggressiveness and intensity.


as expected, no


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> as expected, no


Yeah, how many games have we seen like that already ? 15 ? :raised_ey

It's ridiculous how that happens every single damn time.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

damn i love having all these old, non scoring, barely can play defense vets, dont you?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

At least he is not putting Juwan Howard, George and Jones at the same time out there ... :curse:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

thats what we get out of a timeout? -_- wow time and time again we see the same ****. watch. NO will get to hole, we will shoot jumpshots. we will miss ours and they will take freethrows the next 6 minutes and win the game.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

bailed out, that wouldve been ANOTHER TO.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Pathetic.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

what did i tell you, here we go..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

They just keep up jacking up threes and jumpshots


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

i cant even tell you the last time NO has shot up a perimeter shot, they go straight to the hole each time down. and they get the calls.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Also, where is Bass ?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

i think he was benched for being too close to the rim on O


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> i think he was benched for being too close to the rim on O


So true :rofl2:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lol the ric flair "woooooo!!" thing is so awesome


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

thats game fellas, and we know pejas shot was gonna go in.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Another half of this and I'll adopt Ninja's ava.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

Whatsup guys,

Tough loss I just have one question why is Devean George playing? Antoine Wright can help defensing Chris Paul.

Get em back on Tuesday.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I missed the second half, wtf happened?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> I missed the second half, wtf happened?


783 jumpshots, no aggressiveness, atrocious defense and Chris Paul going bananas because nobody could stay in front of him. We didn't even trap him anymore ... err of course we tried to according to Avery, but that was barely trying.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

BDB said:


> Whatsup guys,
> 
> Tough loss I just have one question why is Devean George playing? Antoine Wright can help defensing Chris Paul.
> 
> Get em back on Tuesday.


I would give him a shot, we can't defend Paul any worse.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

From what I heard, I'm not that disappointed that I missed this game...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

croco said:


> 783 jumpshots, no aggressiveness, atrocious defense and Chris Paul going bananas because nobody could stay in front of him. We didn't even trap him anymore ... *err of course we tried to according to Avery*, but that was barely trying.


Reminds me of the Finals against the Miami Heat.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> Reminds me of the Finals against the Miami Heat.


I'm really tired of Avery telling us to never make excuses, but he is always the first to come up with one.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Can't wait for Avery to get fired.


----------

